# Accident on Hwy 87: My kids and sister



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Ginny(my older sister from Missouri)and the kids were headed to the beach. On the way there, a man was was falling asleep at the wheel, heading in the opposite direction. He swerved into her at about 60mph. She tried to swerve, but was struck at the front of the drivers side door. She was pronounced dead at the scene. Sebastion (my son) and Jillian(her daughter)were life flighted to the hospital, and Johhny(my son)was taken by ambulance. Johnny is banged up but okay, Jillian has a broken leg, and Sebastion was not wearing a seat belt and was thrown into the front seat and into the windshield. The hositial got all of the glass out of his face and head, sewed him up, and admitted him over night. Hopefully he will be released today. He looks pretty rough, but they said he should be okay. The other driver was okay and released at the scene.
I was at work and got the call, first from Johnny, then from the sheriff. They told me that Ginny was unconscience and in critical condition, and that she was going to be flown to the hospital. I was an hour and a half away, but pulled the guys off the job and sped to the hospital. When I got there the Chaplain informed me as to the situation with the kids. I asked about Ginny, and told him that from what I understand she is the most injured, and demanded to see her. That is when he told me that she didnt ake it. She is the greatest person I have ever known. She is 29 years old.
Jeff (husband) drove down here and got in at 4am this morning. My mother and Fletcher (younger brother) will be landing at 1230pm today. 
Poor Jillian just kept crying for her mother at the hospital. She doesnt know what happened to her yet. When I was bringing her home she told me that Sebastion and her mom had blood all over them, and that her mom was cut on the head. 
Ginny is a Christian, and is standing with Jesus now, and the world is now deprived of a great Mother, a great wife, an awesome daughter, the best sister, and the greatest aunt. I miss her sooo much

Here is the link http://www.srpressgazette.com/news/details-9968-accident-available.html


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about your loss. My prayers are with you and your family


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Man, so sad to hear that...prayers sent


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

So sad....God Bless you and your family.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about that. I hope & pray the children recover and allyou are comforted due to the loss of your sister.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for you loss. Your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

So sorry to hear of this. Praying for you now...


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your families loss. I wish ya'll the best and speedy recovery to the kids.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Please pray that the Lord receives her well


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

May God be with you and your family. Let us know if we can do anything for yall.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I will lift you and your family up to the Lord in my prayers this minute.*

*I will hold you and your family there, asking our Father in Heaven to bring the comfort to you andyour loved ones that only faith in him can provide.*


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I am deeply saddened at the news and know that although we don't see the big picture, there was a plan and the Lord, the Creator of all decided to call her home. I pray for all in your family to feel Gods love and peace in the time of great need. I also pray that God in his mercy would touch the children involved and heal their bodies and comfort them as well. It is great news that she was a Christian and went home to be with her Lord. Agin touched by the sad news.<H2 id=passage_heading>Numbers 6:24-26(New King James Version)</H2><DIV class=result-text-style-normal>



<SUP id=en-NKJV-3848 class=versenum>*24*</SUP> ?The LORD bless you and keep you; 

<SUP id=en-NKJV-3849 class=versenum>*25*</SUP> The LORD make His face shine upon you,
And be gracious to you; 

<SUP id=en-NKJV-3850 class=versenum>*26*</SUP> The LORD lift up His countenance upon you,
And give you peace.?? 
</DIV>


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your lose. Prayers are with you and the whole family.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Prayers go out for the kids recovery.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Roofordie I so sorry for you and your family's loss. My condolences to you and the family. </DIV>


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

:angel:angel Prayers and thought for you and your family. We will hold you close in the Lord's prayer. :angel:angel


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

:angel So sorry for your loss!!!!!:angel


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

so sorry for your loss...










may God rest her soul and may God bless you and your family in your time of grief...


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Prayers are sent. God bless.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

I,m Very,very Sorry to Hear about your Loss, You are all In my Thoughts and Prayers:angel:angel and Like Split Said You Need Anything Lets Us Know!!!:angel


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Im so sorry... Prayers are with you and your family


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

I have no words... So sorry.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

"Now unto him that is able to do exceeding abundantly *above all that we ask or think*, according to the power that worketh in us.."



It may not seem possible for you or the children to overcome this, but you can through God's help. He is able!



I speak from experience on that same road.


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Iam so sorry for your loss. Our prayers are with you and your family. :angel


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

*I am so sorry Roofie, truly sorry!*


----------



## fishnfrank (Oct 2, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss. You will be in my prayers


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

My deepest condolences to you and your family and may God ease the pain of her passing and heal your family both inside and out. God Bless:angel


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

I am very sorry to hear about this terrible news. I will pray for your family and wish for a speedy recovery for your son and niece.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

I am so sorry about your loss. I will pray for you and your entire family.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. I hope for a speedy physical and emotional recovery for your family.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man, I am Praying for you and the family!!! Sorry to hear this tragic news


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

Very sorry to hear.


----------



## excelrfg (Oct 16, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Sending condolences and our prayers are with you and your family. :angel:angel:angel


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

As others have said, there is a higher purpose for each and everyone of us, not much comfort to you or your family at this time I am sure, but god had a reason for this time and at that place. My heart goes out to you and our prayers are with you.


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, there are no words. May your family find comfort and also a prayer that the youngens heal up well. If you need anything, please reach out.

:angel:angel:angel


----------



## fish4ever (Jan 6, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss.:angel Prayers sentto you and your family:angel:angel


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

as said already there are no words to express what you must be going thru.. hang in there..

rich


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

May God's grace be sufficent. I know there is little anyone can do or say at this time that will help ease the pain. You are very lucky that you are able to know as a Christian she now stands beside God almighty. May God build a hedge around you and your family at this time and protect the children in the days that follow. Amen:angel


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

I am so sorry. Prayers sent for the family and especially the kids.


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

i can hardley type due to the tears rolling down my face. my heart aches for you and your family. your sister is with Jesus and she is well. my daughter and i will pray for you and and your family andif there is anything we can do for you please let us know.


----------



## msagro1 (Oct 11, 2007)

praying for your family. so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

:angel Speechless Many :angel:angel


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Very sorry to hear for the loss of your sister and the injuries to your children. 



I know it is hard to do when grieving, but keep in mind God's promises to us and what he has in store for us. God and Jesus told us they would resurrect all those who have passed to be with us again, end death and suffering for good, and restore the earth to the beautiful paradise condition it originally was, and as god had created it for, for us to enjoy forever. I look forward to the day when I can be together with my loved ones that have passed.



John 5:28, 29

Do not marvel at this, because the hour is coming in which all those in the memorial tombs will hear his voice and come out, those who did good things to a resurrection of life...



Acts 24:15

And I have hope towards God, which hope these men themselves also entertain, that there is going to be a resurrection of both the righteous and the unrighteous.



Revelation 21:3, 4

With that I heard a loud voice from the throne say: "Look, the tent of God is with mankind, and he will reside with them, and they will be his peoples. And God himself will be with them. And He will wipe out every tear from there eyes, and death will be no more, neither will mourning nor outcry nor pain be anymore. The former things have passed away.



Psalms 37:29

The righteous themselves will posses the earth, and they will reside forever upon it.



Isaiah 34:1, 5-7

The wilderness and the waterless region will exult and the desert plain will be joyful and blossom as the saffron. At that time the eyes of the blind ones will be opened, and the very ears of the deaf ones will be unstopped. At that time the lame one will climb up just as a stag does, and the tongue of the speechless one will cry out in gladness. For in the wilderness waters will have burst out, and torrents in the desert plain.And the heat parched ground will have become as a reedy pool, and the thirsty ground as springs of water...



Also Isaiah 65:21-25 is a great description of what to look forward to.



Hope that you can find some comfort, and that your children have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

May God bring comfort to you and Ginny's family at this time of grief.

It is great to hear that she is a Believer, for we shall all stand before him one day.

God Bless.


----------



## cedar (May 25, 2009)

Praying for you now.......... So sorry


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

You and your family will be in my prayers. Ill ask for the lord to watch over her.


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Very sorry for your loss. Prayers sent.


----------



## Genpetra (Mar 23, 2010)

wow roofordieI was the man traveling behind your sister yesterday and your son used my phone to call you im sorry for your lossI was the first one out to help and as soon as i seen the childrenI immediately stepped up and sprung into actionbrought my first aid kit out from my delivery truck and handed it to some lady that was helping out, directing traffic, and trying to stay calm my selfit was a hectic scene debris everywhere if you still have my # u can still call me andI will try as best asI can to tell you everything asI seen it or if you would like meet up somewhere if u dont have my # it is 8505650285 again sorry for your loss


----------



## Shankopotamus (Apr 8, 2009)

I can't imagine the pain you and your family are in right now. Yall will definitely be in my prayers.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Prayers sent...:angel:angel:angel


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Prayers to you and your family. :angel


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.:angel:angel


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so, so sorry for the loss of your sister. Please contact us or anyone on this forum if you need anything or just want to talk. All of us are here for you, and yours and Ginny's family are in our prayers.....


----------



## JointVenture (Mar 5, 2010)

Words cannot describe how sorry I am for your loss. I lost my father during my childhood (age 7), my heart goes out to the children and the transition that they now face. Please let me know if there is anything that I can do for you or your family. :angel

Matthew


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Heard about it on the radio this morning and thought about the kids...thoughts and prayers to your family.


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

:angel:angel:angel


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

My deepest condolences to you and your family. :angel



.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you everybody for your thoughts and prayers and your words of condolence. My preacher stopped by and I let him know what had happened. He said a family prayer with us.God has been prevailant throughout this day, reassuring us that everything is going to be alright. Thank you very much PFF family. Now I can only pray that my mother, neice, and brother inlaw are able to cope through this tragedy.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

I DON'T KNOW WHAT ELSE CAN BE SAID THAT HASN'T ALREADY BEEN SAID ABOUT YOUR FAMILIES TERRIBLE LOSS. BUT I'LL BE PRAYING FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY AND HAVE THE CHURCH LIFT YA'LL UP IN THEIR PRAYERS. GOD BLESS YA'LL


----------



## Jack Hexter (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. It's obviously a very great one, but you still have the memories and no one can take those away


----------



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

My THE LORD bring peace to your family in this time of loss and a speedy recovery to the children:angel


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

You and your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## Reel Rat (Jun 8, 2009)

My heart goes out to you and your family.



I know the sadness and difficulty the Trooper faced giving you the sad news all too well. That is the toughest part of being a Law Enforcement Officer to me. Giving someone the sad news that they have lost a loved one.



You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

Very sad news. May the Lord be with all of you, give you guidance through this time of sorrow, and heal the wounds of those blessed children.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Very, very sorry to hear of the bad news. My prayers go out for everyone and I am at a loss for words. Sometimes words cannot express how we feel and I am sad for all of the family. God is with everyone involved.

:angel:angel:angel:angel:angel:angel:angel

Chris


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss............Your Sister and your family is in our thoughts and prayers.:angel..............................Dennis & Donna


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

So sad to hear of your loss. Prayers sent. Hope the rest of the familyrecovers soon.

BT


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I am very sorry to hear that, I couldnt even read it all to my wife. Prayers for your family.:angel


----------



## SET 4 Life (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry for your loss, prayers sent to your family:angel


----------



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. Will keep you and your family in our prayers.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

You are in our prayers. If we can help you in ANY way, please let us know. God be with you and yours.


----------



## katz (Mar 20, 2008)

:grouphug:angel:grouphug


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your loss. Prayers be with you and yours.:angel:angel:angel:angel


----------



## oceansbreeze (May 1, 2009)

:angel:angel:angel

God Bless!


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Everybody that was present at the scene of the accident have been contacting me, and I greatly appreciate that. Some on here, and others through myspace. I cant even explain the awful feelings and emotions my family and I are now going through. Thank you very much for all of the kind words and for all of your prayers. They are well received.

I tried to get there as quickly as I could. I was on a job in north Crestview, and I left right away. I was told by the deputy that the kids were fine and that my sister was in critical condition. I did my best to get there for her, to be by her side. I am so broken that I couldnt be there. 

There are so many things that we could have done that would have avoided this tragedy. But now there is nothing that could ever change what happened. Im still kind of holding on that maybe its the greatest April Fool's joke ever. She was such a prankster. I keep hearing her in the morning. Everytime the phone rings my thoughts are of her. Every text I get I expect to see her number. She will be remembered every single day for the rest of my life.

Thank you Everybody


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*You were blessed to have such a wonderful person in your life, many are not.*

*Still lifting you and yours up to the Lord.*


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *roofordie (4/2/2010)*Everybody that was present at the scene of the accident have been contacting me, and I greatly appreciate that. Some on here, and others through myspace. I cant even explain the awful feelings and emotions my family and I are now going through. Thank you very much for all of the kind words and for all of your prayers. They are well received.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you are taking this better than any of us could Im sure. I don't know how I would deal with the loss of my sister.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Prayers sent for you and your family :angel


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Prayers sent.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Prayers sent :angel:angel:angel

Scott


----------



## Triple C (Oct 2, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Prayers for a speedy recovery for the kids, and for strength. courage, comfort, and guidance for your entire family.

Dale


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Please accept my condolences on the passing of your sister. :angel:grouphug:angel


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

Very sorry for your loss, my prayers go to your family. :angel


----------

